# vista processes



## nverhom (Jan 18, 2007)

why so many processes running? which ones do i really need i have 87 running


----------



## ZLRAC (Jul 10, 2006)

I went from Windows XP to Vista Home Premium and have 14 processes running, so I think 87 processes is excessive. Check out these two sites...

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist.htm 

http://www.windowsstartup.com/download.php


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

mines showing 54,do you have a lot of stuff starting when you boot the computer mine would have been a lot more but i disabled a number from the starup folder


----------



## nverhom (Jan 18, 2007)

yea its when i start up but afraid to shut some things off thats why i posted lol


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

these will tell you what startups you have
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/Starter.shtml
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4270.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

This site may be of some help: http://www.speedyvista.com/services.html


----------

